# John Deere 314 w/48 deck



## mcolemanjr (Apr 30, 2012)

Hey there,

My mower deck is in need of some help. The bearings in both outside spindles are shot. I've found the parts, but I'd like to know how involved it is to change the bearings alone. I can buy rebuilt spindles for $200 or all 6 bearings for $28. I know there may be a press involved, is there?

Thanks!


----------



## deerseeker001 (Aug 11, 2010)

i took my 48inch deck into my repair guy last week with the same issue,mine had the front spindle top and bottom bearings out.it cost me 40.00 bucks back on works great.


----------

